# Making a boulder out of scrap cement, rock, stucco, tile, etc



## Longtooth (Apr 28, 2007)

That is neat idea. And recycling too. It would be great to see some pics when it's done. :thumbsup:


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

joeyboy said:


> this would give me my boulder, and save me from having to haul off all the extra concrete/tile materials from my property. Kinda win-win, right?


or it may give you a two-ton monstrosity to dispose of :thumbup: . try experimenting with a watermelon sized boulder, and see how it turns out.


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

haha yeah that's what stopped me from going for it the other day lol. I've already gotta dispose of the stuff, but when I started making it, I realized it was taking waaaaay more mortar/cement than I thought it would've, so I stopped because you're right, I was goign to end up adding more weight (a lot more) to my already huge scrap pile. 

Maybe I'll try making a smaller one first, or maybe just hauling that stuff off :thumbsup:


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

Actually missing quite a lot.. What you are going to end up with is a large ugly ball of concrete/stucco to break up and dispose of. It is a big leap from raw material to the acceptable "faux" rock/boulders that you see everywhere. The material must be colored and stamped with rubber mats to put the rock "grain" on. It is truly a hands on craft that only comes with experience.


----------

